# Third Round Discussion



## Knick Killer

Some interesting games today but I'm looking forward to the Gonzaga-Wichita State game the most. I think the Shockers defence will cause some problems for the Zags and they could pull off the upset. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Basel

Go Cal!


----------



## Nimreitz

This game is going exactly how I thought it would. Michigan doesn't turn the ball over, and Trey Burke is the best PG in the country. VCU kryptonite.


----------



## Rather Unique

Same here. To michigans credit theyve kept em off the offensive glass, which is the only other way VCU can win.


----------



## Knick Killer

Michigans turned the ball over 6 times already...


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Rather Unique

I mean. VCU is going to turn you over some. They're #1 in the country for a reason. But 6 for a half is a job well done against that team. Tell you what tho, Trey Burke is going to be beyond spent after the game. It's already taking its toll.


----------



## Nimreitz

Well, he's got 5 days off.


----------



## croco

It is pretty crazy though to win your first game by 46 and then lost the next one by 25. This Michigan team has been fun to watch all year long, I just don't think they are consistent enough to get to the Final Four although I would like to see it. Then again, they have won without Trey Burke being efficient and he is due to for a great game rather sooner than later.


----------



## croco

That sequence was pretty funny considering that Appling and Nix are best friends.


----------



## Mrs. Thang

I don't know if they mentioned it on the broadcast since I don't have volume, but Appling and Nix were high school teammates and have been playing together since childhood. If they are trying to make a big deal out of that, it's not.


----------



## croco

Mrs. Thang said:


> I don't know if they mentioned it on the broadcast since I don't have volume, but Appling and Nix were high school teammates and have been playing together since childhood. If they are trying to make a big deal out of that, it's not.


You could even tell by Izzo's reaction. Initially he is like "what the hell guys" and just goes back to drawing up the play a second later :laugh:


----------



## Mrs. Thang

Why didn't they go to the monitors for either of Louiseville's two fouls to the head. This rule is completely stupid and arbitrary. Not that those should have been flagrants, but they were worse than half of the F1's that have been called in this tournament.


----------



## Nimreitz

Colorado State is getting screwed.


----------



## rocketeer

i felt like today was a pretty bad group of games. wichita state/gonzaga could get interesting though.


----------



## Mrs. Thang

It was a good slate going in. The Michigan teams were just super impressive. VCU and Memphis are good teams. I'm shocked right now by the SL/Oregon score. Thought the Billikens had a great shot against Louisville.


----------



## hobojoe

Butler/Marquette finally giving us a good game today.


----------



## Rather Unique

This Butler/Marquette game is like a football game...and that's with Butler shooting 61% from 3


----------



## Rather Unique

They're letting it go in that gonzaga game which favors Wichita st...that said, Olynik is getting punked out there..soccer style.


----------



## Rather Unique

Vander Blue coming out party.


----------



## hobojoe

Holy shit what is going on in this Butler/Marquette game? How many times has Marquette seemingly won it?


----------



## Rather Unique

WOW what a miscue. Marquette had 3 timeouts too !,


----------



## Rather Unique

Ohhhhh Andrew Smith had a clean 3ball...didn't have the nuts to take it.


----------



## 29380

Death to the mid majors.


----------



## Knick Killer

First couple games today were snoozers so it was nice to see Butler-Marquette go down go the wire. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## roux

Rather Unique said:


> Vander Blue coming out party.


Vander Blue is a hell of a player, Marquette is going to be real tough next year with him and Devonte Gardner as seniors


----------



## Rather Unique

Knick Killer said:


> First couple games today were snoozers so it was nice to see Butler-Marquette go down go the wire.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Got another good one with Zaga again.


----------



## Diable

Really was just a matter of time before Gonzaga lost. It's really absurd how weak the West bracket was to start with, especially considering that they have a loaded bracket in the Midwest.


----------



## FSH

I really thought Gonzaga was one of the better teams in College Basketball. I watched them a few time this year and liked the team as a whole. Surprised they lost so soon


----------



## Knick Killer

Not even slightly surprised Gonzaga lost(had them losing this round to Pitt in my bracket). They aren't as good as their record.


----------



## Nimreitz

Thank ****ing Christ Butler is out. **** that team. They aren't that good and they always play waaaay above their ability and get ridiculous luck to end the seasons of actual good teams. Go to UCLA, Stevens.


----------



## Nimreitz

roux2dope said:


> Vander Blue is a hell of a player, Marquette is going to be real tough next year with him and Devonte Gardner as seniors


Yeah, he's finally on the NBA radar. He arrived at Marquette and expected to be a 1 and done, and then stunk up the joint for 2 years. Really worked hard and improved himself because this year it's like watching a totally different player.


----------



## Knick Killer

Chances Marquette takes down Miami?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Nimreitz

They have a good shot. I actually don't know enough about Miami to make a real prediction, but Marquette is capable of beating anyone.


----------



## hobojoe

Knick Killer said:


> Chances Marquette takes down Miami?
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Good chance in my opinion. They have the depth and perimeter defenders to throw at Larkin, Scott and those guys to make them work for their offense and make life difficult. With that said, I think Miami's best chance to win is to go small with Kadji and four guards/wings for most of the game. Take Davante Gardner out of the game for Marquette or make him guard Kadji inside and out. I expect that to be a great game, assuming Miami takes care of business today.


----------



## Mrs. Thang

Funny thing about Marquette beating Butler is if they can keep it going, it will be very similar to a Butler style run where they start by squeaking out a lucky-ass win in their first game.


----------



## Diable

Miami has played very few bad games this year and if they play to their capabilities, they will blow out Marquette.


----------



## Knick Killer

Hoping Creighton will be hungry to match their Missouri Valley rival Wichita State and upset a big name school as well. Would love to see the Blue Devils sent home early. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Rather Unique

I don't see Marquette beating Miami. Miami better be careful today with the Illini. They should win easily but Miami doesn't defend the 3 ball well and Illinois shoots a ton of em. Illini could get lucky if they get hot.


----------



## HKF

Ohio State is being allowed to play a different game than Iowa State is. They get called for zero fouls with all the hand checking they do. That's why I laugh at the Aaron Craft love. This dude would be nothing without the hand checking. When he gets to the pros, he will either get fouled out or dominated because he can't use his hands.


----------



## Rather Unique

PREACH, HKF. Dude is grabbing/holding/undercutting w contact on damn near every possession. He's a great defender, we get it. But dude gets away w a lot.


----------



## Rather Unique

Past 2 fouls are perfect examples...Craft does that on the reg. LOL ball don't lie.


----------



## HKF

The best thing NCAA bball did was put in the charge circle. Before it was put in, that would have been a charge on Lucious, even though the player is literally right under the rim. Thank God you can't take charges under the rim anymore. You either block the shot, challenge it, foul or get scored on.


----------



## croco

This is one of the weirdest and quickest runs I have seen all season long.


----------



## HKF

Iowa State is getting jobbed.


----------



## hobojoe

Craft is taking the air out of the ball every time down. Holy crap run a play, get the ball to Thomas or something.


----------



## Mrs. Thang

The practice of sliding under shooters who have already left their feet to take a charge is by far the worst thing about college basketball. I'm not sure if its technically legal or not, but they always call it a charge. It's absurd.


----------



## Mrs. Thang

That was terrible defense.


----------



## Rather Unique

That rebound they didn't get and went outta bounds was killer for Iowa St


----------



## croco

I always thought both feet needed to be set and on the floor for it to be a charge.


----------



## Diable

I don't know what the hell the announcers were talking about when they were saying that was a great call on that charge. If your feet aren't planted you can't legally take a charge and if your foot is over the charge circle then you're in the restricted area. He wasn't there in time either.


----------



## HKF

I don't know why they can't just admit that Iowa State got jobbed. I mean I guess you can do it on the pro level because they are pros, whatever, but this shit happens in college too. It was a bad call and it cost Iowa State the game more than likely.


----------



## Nimreitz

All this Craft love is turning me into a world class hater. Mother****er missed the front end of 2 one and ones, committed 2 fouls, and turned the ball over in the final minutes. I think he also missed a FT in the double bonus. WHAT A CLUTCH PLAYER LETS BUILD A STATUE


----------



## HKF

Khalif Wyatt is a strange up baller.


----------



## Rather Unique

Khalifer is gonna drop 60. Lol holy hell


----------



## croco

And I thought Indiana might get close to 100 points today...


----------



## Mrs. Thang

All the talk about whether Craft's foot was on the line is why they get so many of the charge calls wrong in the first place. There is more to getting in a legal guarding position than putting two feet down outside the line. You have to have two feet down with an established position BEFORE the offensive player leaves his feet. That's the part that is constantly ignored. You can't just run under airborne players.

That being said, they get this call wrong constantly. That wasn't even one of the 5 worst charge calls I've seen this weekend.


----------



## HKF

Zeller is so soft.


----------



## Mrs. Thang

Zeller laying on the floor like he got hit in the face... what a bitch, he's been doing stuff like that all year.


----------



## Nimreitz

HKF said:


> Zeller is so soft.


yuuuuuuuuuuup

People saying this dude is a top 5 pick, give me a break. 6'8'' wingspan too.


----------



## hobojoe

Zeller's playing like a bitch, Indiana is lucky to be within striking range. Imagine if Temple could hit a shot.


----------



## BlakeJesus

Nimreitz said:


> All this Craft love is turning me into a world class hater. Mother****er missed the front end of 2 one and ones, committed 2 fouls, and turned the ball over in the final minutes. I think he also missed a FT in the double bonus. WHAT A CLUTCH PLAYER LETS BUILD A STATUE


Agreed, I said aloud to my buddy how unimpressed I was with the kid right before he hit the game winner. My feelings didn't change after that shot either, but it was admittedly bad timing.

He doesn't look very quick with the ball, he dribbles too high, is an inconsistent shooter, and doesn't seem to be a very strong passer either.


----------



## Rather Unique

HKF said:


> Zeller is so soft.


Both offensively. AND defensively. Gettin cleaned on the defensive glass and I don't know how many layups they've hit on him inside.


----------



## HKF

Zeller against NBA bigs. I just shake my head. He isn't even going to be a starter.


----------



## hobojoe

Rather Unique said:


> Both offensively. AND defensively. Gettin cleaned on the defensive glass and I don't know how many layups they've hit on him inside.


He has two fouls under 5 minutes to play and is refusing to challenge layups inside.


----------



## Nimreitz

BlakeJesus said:


> Agreed, I said aloud to my buddy how unimpressed I was with the kid right before he hit the game winner. My feelings didn't change after that shot either, but it was admittedly bad timing.
> 
> He doesn't look very quick with the ball, he dribbles too high, is an inconsistent shooter, and doesn't seem to be a very strong passer either.


And I know how common it is, but I don't even want to get into how stupid a last second 3 is when the game is tied. DRIVE TO THE BASKET.


----------



## croco

Obladi, oblada, Oladipo.


----------



## hobojoe

Wow, wide open Oladipo.


----------



## EpicFailGuy

Another gift given to Indiana from the stripes.

Temple got jobbed at the altar of BCS basketball.


----------



## Rather Unique

Victorious Oladipooo


----------



## Nimreitz

Big Ten making Seth Davis and Chuck look like uninformed morons with stupid opinions. I'm shocked.


----------



## Nimreitz

El Shaqtus said:


> Another gift given to Indiana from the stripes.
> 
> Temple got jobbed at the altar of BCS basketball.


Thought the game was called pretty fair, bro. Temple, aside from Wyatt, was terrible.


----------



## hobojoe

Watford's block on Lee with about 2 minutes to go with Temple up 2 was the game changer. Lee was about to put Temple up 4 and he just made a heck of a play to deny him at the rim. Zeller tied it up at the line on the other end and Temple never scored again.


----------



## Mrs. Thang

Temple didn't get jobbed. They played awful down the stretch. You can't blow that many wide open looks and beat good teams. Indiana/Syracuse will be a much better game anyway than a rematch with Temple.


----------



## croco

El Shaqtus said:


> Another gift given to Indiana from the stripes.
> 
> Temple got jobbed at the altar of BCS basketball.


Oh please, not again. Indiana played like crap for most of the game. If someone outside of Wyatt had actually made some shots, they would have won. They didn't lose because of the officials, they lost because their starters went a combined 4-29 besides Wyatt.


----------



## EpicFailGuy

Nimreitz said:


> Thought the game was called pretty fair, bro. Temple, aside from Wyatt, was terrible.


Not even close. 

Give Indiana the stripes, and they can beat an A-10 team. What a joke.


----------



## Nimreitz

Temple fouled a lot though. I was cheering for Temple, but that game was fair.


----------



## Rather Unique

I don't know man. Temple was pretty rough after every missed shot..and they missed a lot. 

Agree w hobojoe that Watford block was HUGE. Oladipo will get all the credit for the big 3 but that block saved their ass Ina big way.


----------



## croco

El Shaqtus said:


> Not even close.
> 
> Give Indiana the stripes, and they can beat an A-10 team. What a joke.


So you're essentially saying if the game had been officiated fairly and Temple had made some shots in addition to that, they would have won by 20. Right...


----------



## EpicFailGuy

croco said:


> So you're essentially saying if the game had been officiated fairly and Temple had made some shots in addition to that, they would have won by 20. Right...


No, I'm essentially saying the better team lost this game. 

It was Temple. Get it?


----------



## Nimreitz

You've been posting too much in the A10 forum. Lot of kool-aid gets drunk in there.


----------



## Mrs. Thang

Yeah, I like all the A10 teams and thought it had a very strong year, but come on, Temple got outplayed. To suggest they not only deserved to win, but were the better team is just wacky. The A10 slappies are just sore all their teams are going down.


----------



## Rather Unique

UNC really forced KU to their tempo that half.


----------



## Nimreitz

So far, so good on that kenpom system picking Florida, hey croco?


----------



## Nimreitz

Rather Unique said:


> UNC really forced KU to their tempo that half.


I'm not sure that's true actually. Withey was making very quick outlet passes and Kansas was running a LOT, more than Carolina. They were really sloppy, but it looked like that's what they wanted to do.


----------



## Nimreitz

Good ol' Huckleberry embarrassed by Bill Self again. And with better talent too, just FYI. All 5 starters were McD's All Americans.


----------



## HKF

You want to know what is refreshing about watching FGCU? They seem to actually enjoy playing basketball. It doesn't look like work, it looks like fun. Comer is dishing, guys are running, moving, talking. Even when they struggle to get good shots, they just have so much energy. It's great to see.


----------



## Rather Unique

They're smiling half the time too.


----------



## Diable

Nimreitz said:


> Good ol' Huckleberry embarrassed by Bill Self again. And with better talent too, just FYI. All 5 starters were McD's All Americans.


I am not defending Roy, only time he's a good coach is when he has overwhelming talent. However anyone who says that team is really talented is either being facetious or is a damned poor judge of talent. They aren't nearly as talented as Kansas. That's a deeply flawed roster and they were probably lucky to get a team that didn't exploit their weaknesses in the first round.


----------



## Nimreitz

Florida Gulf Coast is awesome. **** this SDSU team if they knock them out.


----------



## Rather Unique

This FGCU team plays with more confidence than any team in the tourney. Everyone else has either shown some bitch in em. Or hasnt been in a position to test it.


----------



## hobojoe

HKF said:


> You want to know what is refreshing about watching FGCU? They seem to actually enjoy playing basketball. It doesn't look like work, it looks like fun. Comer is dishing, guys are running, moving, talking. Even when they struggle to get good shots, they just have so much energy. It's great to see.


I don't disagree, but it's a heck of a lot easier to do that when you have no pressure on you at all. I'm happy for Enfield though, wish we could get him back at FSU.


----------



## HKF

This team is just amazing to me. I have never seen anything like this from a lower seed. the confidence is wonderful.


----------



## Rather Unique

Those guys dgaf. They're getting to the sweets. Unconcious right now!!


----------



## HKF

hobojoe said:


> I don't disagree, but it's a heck of a lot easier to do that when you have no pressure on you at all. I'm happy for Enfield though, wish we could get him back at FSU.


Honestly, I don't agree because usually after big upsets, the teams that pull them tend to get blown out. Last year Norfolk State was destroyed by Florida. Lehigh put up a fight against Xavier, but normally the lower seed that pulls a major upset gets rolled in the next game.

Gulf Coast looks like the team that beat Miami too this year. I mean their guards are just as good as any guards I've seen this year. Do you see these passes from Comer?


----------



## Rather Unique

History has been made folks.


----------



## HKF

The thing about FGCU, they lose Brown and the big man Murray, but they return the other 8 guys they play. They are going to be damn good next year too. Comer and Thompson are only sophomores. These dudes can ball.


----------



## hobojoe

HKF said:


> Honestly, I don't agree because usually after big upsets, the teams that pull them tend to get blown out. Last year Norfolk State was destroyed by Florida. Lehigh put up a fight against Xavier, but normally the lower seed that pulls a major upset gets rolled in the next game.
> 
> Gulf Coast looks like the team that beat Miami too this year. I mean their guards are just as good as any guards I've seen this year. Do you see these passes from Comer?


Should have clarified, I meant it's a heck of a lot easier to play loose and with energy and have fun, not necessarily play well and compete after pulling off a monumental upset. FGCU definitely isn't a fluke though, they have some skill and play very well together. Fun to watch, I agree.


----------



## FSH

HKF said:


> The thing about FGCU, they lose Brown and the big man Murray, but they return the other 8 guys they play. They are going to be damn good next year too. Comer and Thompson are only sophomores. These dudes can ball.


Im guessing this run is also gonna help with recruiting alot. Also the fact that their dorms are on the beach


----------



## Nimreitz

It looks like a community college/resort and the dorms are on a lake. I wouldn't go there. But that Enfield dude seems to be something really really special. Self made man, premed at Johns Hopkins and made 93% of his FTs.


----------



## HKF

No quit in LaSalle. Those guys keep fighting.


----------



## Rather Unique

Bout to say...those guys are scrappers.


----------



## Rather Unique

They gotta keep ole miss off the offensive glass if they want a shot in crunch time. Getting killed out there to this point.


----------



## Nimreitz

Marshall Henderson is the living embodiment of the AAU culture that everyone hates, and yet everyone only says good things about his selfish trash game. He doesn't deserve to keep winning, and the lazy ****ing coach that has decided to accommodate his 20 shots per game at the expense of developing the rest of his players should be tarred and feathered and rode out of the profession.

Dead serious.


----------



## HKF

And the first four magic continues. From the First Four to the Sweet Sixteen. My Goodness. Either Wichita State or LaSalle will be in the Elite Eight. I love it.


----------



## Rather Unique

Got your wish. What a game!!


----------



## Rather Unique

HKF said:


> And the first four magic continues. From the First Four to the Sweet Sixteen. My Goodness. Either Wichita State or LaSalle will be in the Elite Eight. I love it.


That's March for ya. Gotta love it!


----------



## hobojoe

Illinois hanging tough, if they could just hit a couple shots Miami would be in trouble. They're doing a great job of keeping Larkin out of open space.


----------



## HKF

Man, Reggie Johnson has regressed something fierce. Not sure why Miami decided to go small against Illinois when they have such a paint advantage.


----------



## HKF

The officiating has just been terrible in this tournament. Need to fix some of these out of bounds call.


----------



## Rather Unique

Blown call for sure. Iowa state knows...


----------



## HKF

Creighton better find some offense and in a hurry.


----------



## HKF

If I am McDermott I would stay in school. He is not athletic enough to do much in the pros as a three. He's a sloth out there.


----------



## Nimreitz

Yeah. Get your degree, enjoy a long European career.


----------



## croco

Nimreitz said:


> So far, so good on that kenpom system picking Florida, hey croco?


You bet. Although if Louisville is going to keep making shots like they have recently been able to, I struggle to see who will beat them.


----------

